# Sprinkler Head doesn't rotate



## kmc (Apr 26, 2011)

Get the same model head. Then cut the outer edge of a donut hole neatly with a straight shovel about 12" diameter to about 2" deep to remove the ring of sod in one or two pieces. Set the sod asside and continue digging the hole down to below the riser that is under the sprinkler. With a pair of pliers hold onto the riser with one hand and with your other hand unscrew the head. Replace with the same head making sure to keep the fixed side of the rotation in place (right or left side depending on model). You will want the owner's manual to learn how to do that.

As far as identifying the head, is there a cap missing? Can you take a pic of the side of it including the nozzle where the water comes out of?


----------



## FlatBot (Apr 28, 2012)

upon closer inspection I can see that it is a "Toro Super 700" sprinkler head. This is one that rotates 360 degrees.

This page sells what I think is the same thing

http://gplawn.com/p-1078-toro-super-700-rotor-head.aspx

"Toro S700-FC, 360 Degree Arc, 3 Inch Pop-up, w/o Nozzle"

But there's no nozzle. . . 

Do you think I can remove the Nozzle from my old one and stick it in the new one? Or should I find one that comes with a nozzle? Not sure how hard it is to swap the nozzle.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

FlatBot said:


> upon closer inspection I can see that it is a "Toro Super 700" sprinkler head. This is one that rotates 360 degrees.
> 
> This page sells what I think is the same thing
> 
> ...


 
You dont need the same brand,they are pretty much all alike in that they turn 360 degrees and all are adjustable, Rain Bird, Hunter, and Toro are the better brands and you can get them at Home Depot or Lowes,about $10.00/$12.00 dollars.


Forgot to say some heads come with different nozzles to match current flow rate,Orbit is one.


----------



## kmc (Apr 26, 2011)

If it were me, I'd *definitely *replace with the same one. The different heads vary in flow rate and precipitation rate. Don't mickey mouse a system that was set up correctly. Now with that said, ID a few other heads to verify that they are the same as the OP. If you have a hodge podge, then do as the last post said because it won't really matter at this point.

It looks like you found the right head. If you don't want to wait, that head can be had locally at an irrigation store. You'll have to look it up in your area. Just google maps "irrigation store" and your zip. The stuff at HD is often home owner stuff. The black is commercial grade (usually).


----------

